# What's up with blue dress shoes?



## The Shabby Professor (Oct 24, 2013)

This might just be a Japan thing, but for the last few years, quite a few of the men's shoe stores have been carrying a variety of blue (or purple, I'm a touch color-blind) dress shoes. They're available in a variety of price points, so I don't think they're just for the younger "disposable fashion" set, but I've never seen anyone wearing them.

Is this some fashion-forward thing, or is it just something I've not yet learned about? Assuming you would wear them (and I suspect there are a number of people who wouldn't), what would you wear them with?

Attached image is just from a google search to show, generally, what I'm talking about.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm not a big fan although I know some here, like RogerP, have an affection for them.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Most of the blue shoes (with Carlos Santos the notable exception) I've seen are a very dark navy; they'll appear to be black under some lighting, but the brighter the light, the bluer the shoe.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a few pairs - a Chelsea boot, a suede chukka, penny loafers, single monk, a PTB and an apron suede blucher. The only one formal enough to wear with a suit is the monk, which I happily wear with a grey pinstripe or POW check. The rest I'll wear with trousers and blazer, or with jeans. So I like blue shoes, but would wear only navy or other dark blue dress shoes with suit.

Justin Fitzpatrick, of "The Shoe Snob Blog" and his own shoe firm, is a big fan of blue dress shoes.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I have no objection in theory to dark blue dress shoes, but those I've seen (mostly in pictures) have looked so dark as to be almost indistinguishable from black, thus not worth the extra expense.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

I have 4 pair of blue shoes and love them all. My favorite is from septieme largeur (below). I pair it with suits (mid-grey, brown and even mid-blue for a monochromatic look), and sport coats. I find my SL shoes versatile and would only refrain from wearing them with charcoal suits.


----------



## ScarletDrew (Mar 27, 2016)

bernoulli said:


> I have 4 pair of blue shoes and love them all. My favorite is from septieme largeur (below). I pair it with suits (mid-grey, brown and even mid-blue for a monochromatic look), and sport coats. I find my SL shoes versatile and would only refrain from wearing them with charcoal suits.


Regardless of shoe color, isn't a matching belt required (esp. with a suit)? I own no blue shoes, but I wonder... does this rule still apply with odd-colored shoes? Where does one acquire a blue leather belt (I suspect one must be available somewhere)?


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

I have two blue belts. One bought in a small shop in Rome (really high quality), and another bought at H&M for peanuts. They exist and I don't think are particularly hard to find in Europe.



ScarletDrew said:


> Regardless of shoe color, isn't a matching belt required (esp. with a suit)? I own no blue shoes, but I wonder... does this rule still apply with odd-colored shoes? Where does one acquire a blue leather belt (I suspect one must be available somewhere)?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Two pairs of blue shoes and one pair of blue boots here - and I couldn't imagine my rotation without them. Lovely example there Bernoulli! 

Blue leather belts can be found at this place called the internet. :cool2:


----------



## The Shabby Professor (Oct 24, 2013)

Right, thanks to all for the quick education. The Japanese have some different ideas about style than Westerners do, so it can be hard to tell where something falls on the style spectrum in the outside world.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

bernoulli said:


>


No mistaking those for black. :surprised:


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a pair of tan-colored shoes that I was planning to dye blue.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

I will be procuring a pair of Navy Shell Cordovan Whole Cut Oxfords sooner rather than later.

Navy is both classic and tasteful. Versatile and unique.

Very exciting...

Thanks.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

mreams99 said:


> I have a pair of tan-colored shoes that I was planning to dye blue.
> Any suggestions?


I've done this twice. I assume you know to prepare the shoes to be dyed - strip 'em with acetone (in a well-ventilated area). Take three paper cups, and pour a small amount of navy dye in each. Dilute one cup with a little acetone, another with a little more. Using a paint brush, apply the dye, alternating cups, except for the toe where you just use the undyed. Be patient. The result should be a deep, slightly mottled ("museum") blue. Let the shoes dry, and then use some navy blue wax polish sparingly and buff.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

ScarletDrew said:


> Where does one acquire a blue leather belt (I suspect one must be available somewhere)?


I bought one from Allen-Edmonds.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Watchman said:


> I will be procuring a pair of Navy Shell Cordovan Whole Cut Oxfords sooner rather than later.
> 
> Navy is both classic and tasteful. Versatile and unique.
> 
> ...


Very nice! May I ask, from Carmina?



StephenRG said:


> I bought one from Allen-Edmonds.


Speaking of Carmina.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

StephenRG said:


> I've done this twice. I assume you know to prepare the shoes to be dyed - strip 'em with acetone (in a well-ventilated area). Take three paper cups, and pour a small amount of navy dye in each. Dilute one cup with a little acetone, another with a little more. Using a paint brush, apply the dye, alternating cups, except for the toe where you just use the undyed. Be patient. The result should be a deep, slightly mottled ("museum") blue. Let the shoes dry, and then use some navy blue wax polish sparingly and buff.


I've dyed shoes before, but never navy. I'm a little concerned that they won't turn out navy, and instead they'll be "tan + navy".
Have you done this with navy?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

cellochris said:


> Very nice! May I ask, from Carmina?


Yes Sir. Indeed.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Speaking of blue shoes, my next purchase:


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I think St. Crispins has one of the most beautiful navy leathers available. This is SCO 58, and I have a pair of split toes on order in the same.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Watchman said:


> Yes Sir. Indeed.


Oh man, those are beauties. I haven't been able to tinker with the Rain last, only the Inca!


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

That is one beautiful pair of shoes! Congratulations and please post pics of the shoes when they arrive. I am not a fan of split toes but I am willing to reconsider once I see your most likely gorgeous pair of shoes. I wish I lived in countries where import duties would not double (or triple) the price of a pair of St. Crispins. Then again, I can get bespoke shoes for half the price of those, so I can't complain much....


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Blue is a good thing.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Blue is indispensable in my book.

I have them in 4 styles. A marine blue spectator with beige linen, a navy suede chukka, a navy ankle boot and a navy calf with navy suede shaft tall boot.


----------



## The Shabby Professor (Oct 24, 2013)

StephenRG said:


> I've done this twice. I assume you know to prepare the shoes to be dyed - strip 'em with acetone (in a well-ventilated area). Take three paper cups, and pour a small amount of navy dye in each. Dilute one cup with a little acetone, another with a little more. Using a paint brush, apply the dye, alternating cups, *except for the toe where you just use the undyed*. Be patient. The result should be a deep, slightly mottled ("museum") blue. Let the shoes dry, and then use some navy blue wax polish sparingly and buff.


Do you mean "undyed" or "undiluted"? I've done some plastic painted (I think they called it "permashine" or something) shoes from a reddish to a nice dark wood color, but I just used the dye as it came in the bottle, didn't know to use dilutions of it.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

The Shabby Professor said:


> Do you mean "undyed" or "undiluted"? I've done some plastic painted (I think they called it "permashine" or something) shoes from a reddish to a nice dark wood color, but I just used the dye as it came in the bottle, didn't know to use dilutions of it.


Yes - undiluted.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

mreams99 said:


> I've dyed shoes before, but never navy. I'm a little concerned that they won't turn out navy, and instead they'll be "tan + navy".
> Have you done this with navy?


Yes - in fact both times were tan to navy. You simply cannot tell that navy was not the original colour.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Late to the party, I know, but navy shoes can be quite a handsome option as many have shared with us earlier in this thread. At one point three pair of navy shoes shared space on my shoe racks. Today that number is down to two pair...a pair of AE navy Wingtips and a pair of Rancourt Beef roll Penny loafers. Viva=la-difference!


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

I have three pairs of navy blue shoes - two pairs of navy suede bluchers (one pair, rubber-soled junk from J & M, the other much, much nicer three-eyelet leather-soled shoes from New & Lingwood), and one pair of navy dress shoes - leather and suede (leather vamp, suede around the heels) Magnannis from Bergdorf's, bought under the evil influence of Bernoulli. As per advice from RogerP, I pair the dress shoes with grey suits (my grey three-piece with navy windowpane looks particularly well with them).


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

All of the following are Carmina Navy Cordovan:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Stunning. Absolutely stunning! All that is left to be done is for you to put them on and put some miles on in them shoes!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Watchman said:


> All of the following are Carmina Navy Cordovan:


That double monk is beckoning - but I fear it will not be easy to find for me (Forest and Robert last wearer)!


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Meermin frequently have navy shoes in their MTO groups - and it's a cheap way of finding out whether you want to have navy in your regular rotation.


----------



## IotaNet (Jun 28, 2009)

Last month, Allen Edmonds did a limited run promotion on blue shoes. I was told that they sold out in less than two days.









I was also told that they will be bringing the color back in the future which, IMO, would be a smart move. I think these are both very handsome shoes in blue.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

IotaNet said:


> Last month, Allen Edmonds did a limited run promotion on blue shoes. I was told that they sold out in less than two days.
> 
> View attachment 16136
> 
> ...


i ordered the Cornwallis and can't wait- if the shade of navy is anything like the picture, I'll be subbing these in for black shoes with gray suits. I've wanted navy shoes for a long while (mainly after seeing RogerP's pics), so when these came up, I jumped on it immediately. Which was good, because they popped up Sunday, I ordered Monday, they were gone Tuesday afternoon.

According to AE CS, they only ended up with enough leather for something like 500 pairs of shoes (I don't know if that was 500 of each style or 500 total, but still). To corroborate what you posted, I was also told that with how unexpectedly popular the color was, they would likely bring it back at some point. I told them that if they did the Grayson in this color, I would buy it pretty much immediately.

Speaking of AE and shoes with navy on them, super excited about my 1776's that should be showing up in the next couple weeks as well...


----------



## IotaNet (Jun 28, 2009)

orange fury said:


> i ordered the Cornwallis and can't wait- if the shade of navy is anything like the picture, I'll be subbing these in for black shoes with gray suits ... I ordered Monday, they were gone Tuesday afternoon ...


Good for you -- I didn't see this promotion until a couple of days after they were sold out.

One of the things AE did exceptionally well on this promotion was in the photography/presentation. On their website, they often don't do a good job of presenting "glamour shots" of the shoes -- in this case, they totally nailed it.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

IotaNet said:


> Good for you -- I didn't see this promotion until a couple of days after they were sold out.
> 
> One of the things AE did exceptionally well on this promotion was in the photography/presentation. On their website, they often don't do a good job of presenting "glamour shots" of the shoes -- in this case, they totally nailed it.


Because of the "midnight" imagery, I think the broguing looks almost like stars in this context.

most of the guys on TOF in the AE thread bought the midnight Strand, but I thought the Cornwallis (with less broguing) looked far more elegant/streamlined and less busy than the Strand- but I plan on wearing these only with suits, where several of them wanted more versatility. Just my opinion.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, those navy grain St. C.'s are stunning!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Given my retired and country lifestyle I doubt that I can justify a pair except possibly some AE boat shoes but by golly some of those examples shown are stunning. It just could be, though, that a pair of navy loafers are in my future to go along with a California tuxedo. We'll see.


----------



## HeartMD (Feb 6, 2015)

momsdoc said:


> Blue is indispensable in my book.
> 
> I have them in 4 styles. A marine blue spectator with beige linen, a navy suede chukka, a navy ankle boot and a navy calf with navy suede shaft tall boot.


Do you wear a blue suede belt with your navy suede chukkas or calf?


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

Dmontez said:


> I think St. Crispins has one of the most beautiful navy leathers available. This is SCO 58, and I have a pair of split toes on order in the same.


Those are fantastic.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Stunning. Absolutely stunning! All that is left to be done is for you to put them on and put some miles on in them shoes!


Yes Sir.

Those are not mine...yet...

My plan is to get the Navy Whole Cut on Rain Last.

Thanks.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Watchman said:


> Yes Sir.
> 
> Those are not mine...yet...
> 
> ...


I had that very pair. Great shoes. They were eventually displaced by my Vass navy museum austerity brogues but I had no complaints about the Carminas.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

RogerP said:


> I had that very pair. Great shoes. They were eventually displaced by my Vass navy museum austerity brogues but I had no complaints about the Carminas.


Did you sell???


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Watchman said:


> Did you sell???


Yessir.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

The Shabby Professor said:


> This might just be a Japan thing, but for the last few years, quite a few of the men's shoe stores have been carrying a variety of blue (or purple, I'm a touch color-blind) dress shoes. They're available in a variety of price points, so I don't think they're just for the younger "disposable fashion" set, but I've never seen anyone wearing them.
> 
> Is this some fashion-forward thing, or is it just something I've not yet learned about? Assuming you would wear them (and I suspect there are a number of people who wouldn't), what would you wear them with?
> 
> Attached image is just from a google search to show, generally, what I'm talking about.


Those are some nice looking shoes.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Yup, a Meermin navy suede belt with the suede shoes, and an Equus navy leather belt with the calf.


----------



## The Shabby Professor (Oct 24, 2013)

Howard said:


> Those are some nice looking shoes.


If you do a google search for "men's blue dress shoes" and go to images, they come up about fourth. The site lists them as

"Luxury mens goodyear shoes navy blue mens dress shoes italian handmade purple leather shoes for man elegant mens oxfords shoes"

and they ship from somewhere in China, so I'd be cautious.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Late to the party, I know, but navy shoes can be quite a handsome option as many have shared with us earlier in this thread. At one point three pair of navy shoes shared space on my shoe racks. Today that number is down to two pair...a pair of AE navy Wingtips and a pair of Rancourt Beef roll Penny loafers. Viva=la-difference!


Several years ago, before AE restyled the MacNeil, one of the color choices was navy. It is the only color in the MacNeil model that I didn't get, and I was too late to order it before it was discontinued. Hopefully later this year I can get a navy pair from Carmina or another European manufacturer.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Blue is just too cool.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Very nice!


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Very nice!


Thank you sir.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Crosspost from trad acquisitions.

Super excited about this- my Midnight Navy AE Cornwallis' came in.

No flash/kitchen lighting:


No flash/outdoors:


Stunningly beautiful shoes- the color is basically black indoors under normal lighting, but a true shade of navy outdoors. That said, you can tell when their next to a pair of black shoes that these are a different color, but no one would notice their not black without close inspection- point being, they can be worn very easily in more formal workplaces.

My only issue is that the shoe is tight across the top of the foot. I know when I tried the Cornwallis on, an 11D had too much heel slippage (I wear a 10.5D usually), so it might not have hurt for me to go up a width, but I think these will be better once broken in.

Verdict- AE needs to make this color a standard offering.


----------



## bigtulley (Jun 11, 2016)

I think it's a fashion forward thing and I've also seen my favorite brand, Magnanni, release some blue shoes in this current season (the Salou in Navy seen below). I currently don't own any blue shoes, but you never know. May need to match a pair with a great bow for a complete head-turning pair!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Loving the blue parade in here!


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

orange fury said:


> Crosspost from trad acquisitions.
> 
> Super excited about this- my Midnight Navy AE Cornwallis' came in.
> 
> ...


Very nice, OF!

Agreed, that and navy shell :aportnoy:


----------



## bigtulley (Jun 11, 2016)

Dmontez said:


> I think St. Crispins has one of the most beautiful navy leathers available. This is SCO 58, and I have a pair of split toes on order in the same.


And the pebbled look on these is fantastic!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

bernoulli said:


> That is one beautiful pair of shoes! Congratulations and please post pics of the shoes when they arrive. I am not a fan of split toes but I am willing to reconsider once I see your most likely gorgeous pair of shoes. I wish I lived in countries where import duties would not double (or triple) the price of a pair of St. Crispins. Then again, I can get bespoke shoes for half the price of those, so I can't complain much....


I for one would be interested in a thread about bespoke shoes in Brasil, the process, materials used, construction, costs, and so forth.

When you say bespoke do you mean for fit and everything?

Not to make a bunch of extra work for you, just curious though.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

I do not know about bespoke shoes in Brazil, as the ones I have made are in Shanghai. I can certainly post about my experience with two shoemakers in Shanghai, both with pros and cons. I am not knowledgeable about process and materials, though. The main reason I am moving towards bespoke shoes is fit. One of my feet is wider than the other. Hard to get good fitting shoes. I have a lot of wonderful pair of shoes that I cannot wear if I am going to walk too much, and some pairs with a lot of heel slippage on the "normal" foot, as I tend to go one size up for width.



zzdocxx said:


> I for one would be interested in a thread about bespoke shoes in Brasil, the process, materials used, construction, costs, and so forth.
> 
> When you say bespoke do you mean for fit and everything?
> 
> Not to make a bunch of extra work for you, just curious though.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I know, this'll be my fourth post in this thread about the same pair of shoes, but I wore my Cornwallis' today for the first time. I love them:


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I know, this'll be my fourth post in this thread about the same pair of shoes, but I wore my Cornwallis' today for the first time. I love them:


Those are phenomenal, and it makes me really happy to see AE raising the bar.

Speaking of bars, did you try straight lacing those? I think it's aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Recent pick up from a SF reseller. My first blue's and my first Carmina's. Could not be happier.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dmontez said:


> Those are phenomenal, and it makes me really happy to see AE raising the bar.
> 
> Speaking of bars, did you try straight lacing those? I think it's aesthetically pleasing.


I wanted to (all my balmorals are bar-laced, which is what I prefer), but it's 5 pairs of eyelets. I found a couple ways to do bar lacing with an odd number of eyelets, but I wasn't sure how well they worked


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

You might want to try European Straight Lacing.
https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/straighteuropeanlacing.htm


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I know, this'll be my fourth post in this thread about the same pair of shoes, but I wore my Cornwallis' today for the first time. I love them:


Terrific! And as mentioned above, straight lacing is vastly preferable on an Oxford.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm not sure that these would be considered "dress shoes", but I recently picked up these blue suede loafers. Indoors they can look almost black, so someone called these "black velvet slippers" once. :fish:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

RogerP said:


> Terrific! And as mentioned above, straight lacing is vastly preferable on an Oxford.


What method do you use on 5 eyelet shoes? The European Straight Lacing would be an option, I just don't like how messy it is on the underside


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

orange fury said:


> What method do you use on 5 eyelet shoes? The European Straight Lacing would be an option, I just don't like how messy it is on the underside


The one mentioned above is the way to go. You won't notice the mess underneath, and you can still tighten just by pulling on the laces.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Dmontez said:


> The one mentioned above is the way to go. You won't notice the mess underneath, and you can still tighten just by pulling on the laces.


This. It's just a cleaner look.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

RogerP said:


> Terrific! And as mentioned above, straight lacing is vastly preferable on an Oxford.





Dmontez said:


> The one mentioned above is the way to go. You won't notice the mess underneath, and you can still tighten just by pulling on the laces.


Switched them over to European Straight lacing this morning and they look great, the messy part of the lacing is less visible than I thought it would be. The V-gap is also smaller than I thought it would be, so I imagine it'll close completely after a while.

wearing them around the office again today to break them in a bit, the blue comes out a bit more when worn with gray pants:


----------



## IotaNet (Jun 28, 2009)

orange fury said:


>


Beautiful shoes. Allen Edmonds has a home run with the Cornwallis. The blue takes it to another level for them. I can't wait until they bring it back.


----------



## jzhang0368 (Jun 7, 2016)

orange fury said:


> Switched them over to European Straight lacing this morning and they look great, the messy part of the lacing is less visible than I thought it would be. The V-gap is also smaller than I thought it would be, so I imagine it'll close completely after a while.
> 
> wearing them around the office again today to break them in a bit, the blue comes out a bit more when worn with gray pants:


I followed this video for my oxfords where the sides don't come together fully. Not as messy underneath (see starting from 2:55)


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

That is what I would consider the worst way to straight lace oxfords.

Gentlemens gazette is wrong more often than they are right.


----------



## jzhang0368 (Jun 7, 2016)

Dmontez said:


> That is what I would consider the worst way to straight lace oxfords.
> 
> Gentlemens gazette is wrong more often than they are right.


Oh man, thanks for the feedback. Any link you can reference me to or is the above "European Straight Lacing" the preferred method?


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

jzhang0368 said:


> Oh man, thanks for the feedback. Any link you can reference me to or is the above "European Straight Lacing" the preferred method?


The one linked above is the best method I have found, from fieggen.

The straight lacing that GG offered if much to complicated to loosen and tighten, and also can cause the space in between eyelets to scrunch together. The one that "looks messy" allows you to easily loosen, and tighten as well evenly spreads the tension across all eyelets.

The video you linked from GG uses visuals that you can see he pulled directly from fieggen, which means that Sven had the ability to give his readers proper information but instead gave them the wrong way to lace oxfords.

disclaimer: I have a great disdain for Gentlmans Gazette, and did not watch the video in its entirety. I realized it was Sven from GG and fast forwarded to the 2:55 mark where he uses a very elementary method. If he mentions the correct method I did not see it.


----------



## jzhang0368 (Jun 7, 2016)

Dmontez said:


> The one linked above is the best method I have found, from fieggen.
> 
> The straight lacing that GG offered if much to complicated to loosen and tighten, and also can cause the space in between eyelets to scrunch together. The one that "looks messy" allows you to easily loosen, and tighten as well evenly spreads the tension across all eyelets.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. No, he did not mention the European style.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Back l to r: Magnanni, Rider Boot, Magnanni (dyed by me)
Front l to r: Peal/C&J (dyed by me), John Lobb, Magnanni


----------



## kendallr88 (May 20, 2016)

StephenRG said:


> Back l to r: Magnanni, Rider Boot, Magnanni (dyed by me)
> Front l to r: Peal/C&J (dyed by me), John Lobb, Magnanni


Where's the shoe trees? Those are some great makers, want them to last as long as possible?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

kendallr88 said:


> Where's the shoe trees? Those are some great makers, want them to last as long as possible?


I had just finished cleaning them and I don't clean my shoes with shoe trees in!

FWIW the Peals were one of the great bargains - reduced from about $600 to $140 presumably because they were cream-coloured: , and who the hell wears cream-coloured loafers (amongst the BB-frequenting clientele)? I initially dyed them tan, but after a while, decided I preferred them blue, and find I wear them far more as a result.

They're 6 years old...and very soft leather.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

I was delayed in finishing my project, but this thread kept them on my radar. I refinished a pair of Allen Edmonds Fairfax in the blue theme.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

mreams99 said:


> I was delayed in finishing my project, but this thread kept them on my radar. I refinished a pair of Allen Edmonds Fairfax in the blue theme.


Oh yes


----------



## kendallr88 (May 20, 2016)

StephenRG said:


> I had just finished cleaning them and I don't clean my shoes with shoe trees in!
> 
> FWIW the Peals were one of the great bargains - reduced from about $600 to $140 presumably because they were cream-coloured: , and who the hell wears cream-coloured loafers (amongst the BB-frequenting clientele)? I initially dyed them tan, but after a while, decided I preferred them blue, and find I wear them far more as a result.
> 
> They're 6 years old...and very soft leather.


Ahh ok, that's better. Those indeed are nice loafers, I agree that, bring cream colored was a hinderance in terms of versatility.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Inappropriate (Nov 21, 2016)

mreams99 said:


> I've dyed shoes before, but never navy. I'm a little concerned that they won't turn out navy, and instead they'll be "tan + navy".
> Have you done this with navy?


I've done a lot of leather work in my day. The only time we used navy was as a base coat for black. Sometimes leather does not take black evenly. Navy was almost as dark but left a more even finish. Then you die black over navy and the resulting black is perfect. Sorry if that doesn't t answer your question exactly but use it as a search term to get some additional opinions. Oh, good luck on the re-dye project.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

IotaNet said:


> Last month, Allen Edmonds did a limited run promotion on blue shoes. I was told that they sold out in less than two days.
> 
> View attachment 16136
> 
> ...


I'm normally not into blue shoes, but that shade of navy for Allen Edmonds is really nice. Are they calfskin?

I find shell cordovan, as nice as it is, painfully uncomfortable.  I would love a made to order pair of Park Avenues in navy calfskin leather with navy heals and welts and Rendenbach leather soles.

Is navy leather burnished?


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

I think this from Santoni is rockin' it!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
....and you would be absolutely correct to do so, sir!~ Those navy double monks are stunning! :thumbs-up:


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ....and you would be absolutely correct to do so, sir!~ Those navy double monks are stunning! :thumbs-up:


After visiting the Santoni store on Madison Avenue last summer I was so totally impressed with the quality and the sense that this is still very much a family run business with real emphasis on quality - well, I just had to have a pair of something from them. This pair was about 50% off of US prices from Harrods. Still not cheap but a lot better than some of my other favorites. I am kind of on a navy blue kick - started out with some pretty inexpensive blue suede shoes and hopefully will top out with a pair of G and G 10 year anniversary navy savile single monks.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I can no longer imagine my wardrobe absent navy footwear.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

RogerP said:


> I can no longer imagine my wardrobe absent navy footwear.


All very nice - the Vass austerity brogues are very elegant. Just shows that navy blue is the new black! Really it may be more functional than black shoes.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't know "what's up" with blue shoes but aside from navy boat shoes, I don't get the trend at all. Very dandy or foppish to me. No offense meant to those who like them. Then again, I dress rather plainly and don't venture beyond black, brown, and burgundy.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

CSG said:


> I don't know "what's up" with blue shoes but aside from navy boat shoes, I don't get the trend at all. Very dandy or foppish to me. No offense meant to those who like them. Then again, I dress rather plainly and don't venture beyond black, brown, and burgundy.


I used to feel the same way until I bought a pair and realized how complementary they are to all the blue suits I own. Take a look at the Vass Navy blue shoe - it really is very conservative - very dark and inconspicuous in dim lighting. I don't find it the least bit foppish. Now the dark blue boots with the violet suede is a different story - but they match his trousers.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

CSG said:


> Then again, I dress rather plainly and don't venture beyond black, brown, and burgundy.


That seems rather boring to me.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

JBierly said:


> All very nice - the Vass austerity brogues are very elegant. Just shows that navy blue is the new black! Really it may be more functional than black shoes.


Cheers. The Vass pair are dark enough that indoors they would pass for black to most eyes. But they work with grey trousers (suits or separates) in a way that black simply does not.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

RogerP said:


> Cheers. The Vass pair are dark enough that indoors they would pass for black to most eyes. But they work with grey trousers (suits or separates) in a way that black simply does not.


The Vass navy austerity shoes are beautiful, although the chisel is a bit too aggressive for my taste (I'm a Vass F last kind of guy). The navy boots are magnificent - when I die, I hope I'm wearing something that stunning on my feet!


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

These now wending their way to my home.










https://shoebank.com/FactorySecondInventory.php?STY=1976S&DIM=D&SIZE=110


----------



## Mr.Inappropriate (Nov 21, 2016)

StephenRG said:


> These now wending their way to my home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the color. Does it come in all leather, without the suede? The do look amazing.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

Mr.Inappropriate said:


> I really like the color. Does it come in all leather, without the suede? The do look amazing.


Not in blue, yet.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I have been admiring the various blue shoes for some time. Whether or not I'll ever pull the trigger on a pair is the question. Perhaps when the puppy outgrows the "I love eating Daddy's shoes!" stage.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Mr.Inappropriate said:


> I really like the color. Does it come in all leather, without the suede? The do look amazing.


I don't know - but I wouldn't have bought them without the suede


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Several years back Allen Edmonds sold a navy version of their MacNeil design that was all polished leather (no suede involved) that quite literally got me started on my navy hued shoe kick. :crazy:


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

StephenRG said:


> These now wending their way to my home.
> 
> https://shoebank.com/FactorySecondInventory.php?STY=1976S&DIM=D&SIZE=110


They arrived. First, they do look very good - and the calf has an unexpected and pleasant grainy texture. Second, I can see why they were seconds - the strip at the back of both shoes is neither even nor centred. It's certainly enough of a defect that I'm sure some people here would return them. However, I'm one of the least OC people I know, and when worn with trousers the defect cannot be seen unless you know to look for it close up. It does not concern me at all and I am delighted to have them at the price - $230 or so.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmmm . . . well if AE does bring out a pair of navy McAllisters or Park Avenues, I may not be able to resist. And a pair like those? Deary, deary, me . . .


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

PSA: Meermin MTO


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmmm, these are available from shoebank but I'm not sure that blue suede is what I want. It might work with jeans but not with a blue suit. Blue tweed jacket, though . . .


----------



## dirtlawyer (Jan 3, 2017)

I'd never wear navy dress shoes but I respect the bold choice. I have one pair of blue driving loafers from Louis Vuitton that I love, but I'm a little more obnoxious with resort wear.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well it turned out that AE did have a pair of captoes in Navy from the Shoe Bank. So I got them. And if I think they're too light when they arrive, that's an easy fix.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Welcome to the club Sarge. Or do we now have to call you Chief since you've joined the Navy?:lol:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

:amazing:


----------



## IotaNet (Jun 28, 2009)

Oldsarge said:


> Hmmm . . . well if AE does bring out a pair of navy McAllisters or Park Avenues, I may not be able to resist. And a pair like those? Deary, deary, me . . .











Per your request. They also offer the Cornwallis and he Strand in Navy. I splurged on Former - they are lovely.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

IotaNet said:


> View attachment 16873
> 
> 
> Per your request. They also offer the Cornwallis and he Strand in Navy. I splurged on Former - they are lovely.


I got the Strand. Danite soles are just the thing for wet, slippery Portland. And, yes, they do go beautifully with a blue suit.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Justin Fitzpatrick has a very good sale on ATM, and has some lovely examples in navy.

https://www.jfitzpatrickfootwear.com/collections/all/navy

Unfortunately as I have narrow-ish feet, I can't get the Laurelhurst loafer.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

dirtlawyer said:


> I'd never wear navy dress shoes but I respect the bold choice. I have one pair of blue driving loafers from Louis Vuitton that I love, but I'm a little more obnoxious with resort wear.


Just go real dark - understated elegance....


----------

